# Practicing U.S. immigration law in Mexico



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Some of you are by now accustomed to my constant questions as I prepare to move to Mexico 

Has anyone practiced U.S. immigration law from Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

YOu cannot work in Mexico without the proper visa, government permission and a professional cedula.
I think you already know that.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, I know someone who helps Mexicans get US visas


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> Yes, I know someone who helps Mexicans get US visas


Is this person Mexican?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Maybe or maybe not. I never asked and don't know
The person was born in the USA.
Still helps Mexicans apply for USA visas and such.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> Maybe or maybe not. I never asked and don't know
> The person was born in the USA.
> Still helps Mexicans apply for USA visas and such.


Not quite the same as "practicing US immigration law from Mexico" though, is it?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I thought it was. Silly me. I guess you know best. 

Why do you always think the only people who should work in Mexico are Mexicans? Is there no room for working foreigners in this democracy?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> I thought it was. Silly me. I guess you know best.
> 
> Why do you always think the only people who should work in Mexico are Mexicans? Is there no room for working foreigners in this democracy?


Democracy? PB, surely you jest? Just using the word does not make it so.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I thought it was. Silly me. I guess you know best.
> 
> Why do you always think the only people who should work in Mexico are Mexicans? Is there no room for working foreigners in this democracy?


Giving advice on immigration (or any other legal matter) is not always the same as practicing law, is it? 

Where did I ever say that foreigners should not be allowed to work in Mexico? Please don't put words in my mouth!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sanpellegrino said:


> Some of you are by now accustomed to my constant questions as I prepare to move to Mexico
> 
> Has anyone practiced U.S. immigration law from Mexico?


Yes, we're accustomed to your questions. And the answer is the same: You're not (yet) qualified to practice law in Mexico. Next?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

For those of you who jump to conclusions, I will set you straight. 

An individual can assist persons with their immigration documents in the United States, Mexico, or wherever else they so desire WITHOUT breaking the law in Mexico. 

How so? By assisting them for FREE. Some people in this world are not greedy self centered jerks who only look out for themselves and their wallet. It really pisses me off when the very first post jumps to the conclusion a foreigner may be breaking the law. 

I have helped MANY MANY MANY people with getting their I-485's, I-765's, I-130's, EOIR42A's and B's and other necessary documents for USCIS one would need for getting permission to be in the US.

I DO IT FOR FREE. Yes, it is time consuming and the information required by USCIS can be overwhelming, but the end result when I get a heartfelt thank you, and I see the tears in their eyes showing how much it means to them, is worth more to me than money.

Oh, and yes, it is perfectly legal in both Mexico and the United States to do this.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

cscscs007 said:


> For those of you who jump to conclusions, I will set you straight.
> 
> An individual can assist persons with their immigration documents in the United States, Mexico, or wherever else they so desire WITHOUT breaking the law in Mexico.
> 
> ...


My understanding of the question posed was an actual LAW PRACTICE, where the person set up a fee business, not someone who volunteers to assist people for free. 
Obviously (at least to me) anyone can assist someone for free, and many of us posters here do and have done that both here and NOB. My wife, being Mexican with LARGE family, and I have helped (for free) several relatives gain visas and papers from NOB that would otherwise have been prohibitive for them to get because of the cost here. I may be wrong(sadly it would not be the first time), but I did not read any post here that "jumped to conclusions", except maybe yours and that of Playaboy. (Just being honest)


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.

To clarify, I meant to ask if any U.S. citizens are self-employed practicing immigration law in Mexico. By that I mean helping Mexican citizens or third country nationals apply for visas to the U.S. for a fee. As far as I can tell this wouldn't require a license to practice law in Mexico b/c it's not Mexican law. I'm a U.S. citizen.

Not sure which non-immigrant visa applies to the self-employed, though it just occurred to me I might need an immigrant visa (or the Mexican equivalent of a green card). I plan to live in Mexico for two years. A simple google search might yield answers but I thought I'd check here, too.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would need at least a Residente Temporal visa, for which you must apply at a Mexican consulate in the USA. If approved, by providing financial proofs, you will have 180 days to get into Mexico. Then, you have 30 days to report to INM with proof of residence and continue the process to get the visa card. You may, also apply for a lucrativa endorsement on that visa at the time of application; possibly as an independent.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, thanks. I'll look into that.


----------

